# John hodgson British grandprix



## GAV200

Hi guys and girls , I just wanted to give you all an update on how johns prep is going for the grandprix

we are all excited of what package he is going to display this yr at the mo he is a very lean but full 212lb am  , His approach to this show is a little differnt he is a lot more relaxed and layed back then ever and it is showing in his physique big time !!! I will be posting some pics up for u all , I think john will be popping on to update you with his prep and answer some questions :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Cool - looking forward to seeing him up there.


----------



## 3752

John has a great physique with a relaxed approach some could be shocked.....


----------



## John Hodgson

Thanks Paul really appreciate compliments. Gav is my training partner and a really genuine decent guy love him to bits a true friend. We actually met when he came to see me for advice many yrs back and from there built a great friendship. Gav is more fired up than me LOL but he pushes me, not that I hold back but gives me an extra edge. I am as relaxed as can be for this, I think this comes with age as I said before you definately change for the better and see things differently and for the better as you get older.

My aim is to enjoy the whole experience from start to finish and simply be the best I can be. The line up looks to be an awesome one, with true greats of Professional British BB going head to head. I, yes me, aptly named this 202 class as "THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN" and I believe it will bring the crowd to fever point, it's great for British BB and to be part of it is fantastic.

So onto my contest prep. Before I started contest prep my cardio had fell off to 1-2 sessions a week of 20mins. I jumped into my prep from the off with 25 min fast pace walk on my treadmill before b/fast and another around 8.30pm before my 5th meal. Normally i have started with just 1 session a day then go from there. However I want to try something a little different. I always look to the logical approach and basic principles of simplicity and maths. The cardio crept up to 2 x 30 mins and now over the last coupledays is 2 x 35 mins sessions.

My diet as of now is as follows:

after cardio around meal 1: 9-9.30am (I know lazy sh*t, but I am 42 now)

10g of my own BCAA blend (will explain later)

100g oats (dry weight) blended with 50g of protein from blended protein combo plus 1 banana

Train at 12 noon so immediately before I have 10g of my own BCAA blend

Meal 2: 13.00

Recover drink (25-30g protein plus 50g simple carbs) plus 10g of my own BCAA blend, 1 apple

Meal 3: 15.00

100g brown rice (dry weight), 100g turkey with 100g beef(cooked weights), broccoli

Meal 4: 18.00

100g brown rice (dry weight), 100g turkey with 100g beef(cooked weights), broccoli

Meal 5: 21.00

100g oats, protein can be from 300g white fish or 120g cooked turkey with 4 egg white plus 2 yolks.

Meal 6: 11.30

50g of protein from blended protein plus 2 teaspoons of peanut butter

At the moment my morning pre breakfast body weight is around 209-210lbs I am under no illusions still got to lose some but got 8wks today, Gav and a number of people reckon I haven't got tons to lose. Over the last 3wks its been weird but just going with it as my bodyweight hasn't dropped hardy but hovered around the 210 mark but I am getting harder and leaner. I want to feed myself maintain an anabolic enviroment, not starve thats never been my bag that way IMO just slows the metabolism down. Its better to do more cardio IMO. So the aim is to keep a fuller look coming in whilst shredding up and I know I have been guilty of dieting too hard and losing this edge in the past so this is my plan.

Regards the BCAA mix I am in the process of putting together a supplement company with some people (all will be revealed in good time) but the products will be a select few that will deliver Honest truthfull nutrition based on what we know works no bullsh*t. For yrs I have been sick of the crap marketed out there, its time for change......having been there, seen it, done it and helped others I feel why the hell not. Not faceless companies who just sit behind adverts, people who have never lifted weights or competed have no true passion for BB.

Sorry no more plugging this is about my prep for the BGP. Any questions please free to ask as you are the BB fans and I will answer truthfully.

One last note get as many people as you can to come to this show as Neil Hill Simon Fan and James Collier have put some much into this in time and FINANCIALLY and I mean a lot. This is truely an event not to be missed and if you love training, bb etc it would be criminal to miss it so support the show.

John Hodgson


----------



## big silver back

Im sure you look fantastic as usual mate, so looking forward to this show its gonna be the battle of the brits alright! Best of luck with the rest of your prep mate


----------



## lockstock

Hi John,

Long time no see. As for the supplements in your own brand i fully understand you as i am in the same boat as you but enough of that.

Ive got my VIP ticket so im very looking forward to the GP, especially the 202's!!! :gun_bandana:

I'll be reading your section with interest because what you do is very basic and you cant beat basics and the results have spoke for themselves over the years, i still use a few training tricks you showed me years ago back at Kerrys so thanks for that.

I wish you all the luck mate... Roll on "THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN" :thumbup1:

Paul.


----------



## suliktribal

Good luck John. I'll be seeing you at the gym this week to settle up my account.

Oh, and to start training again!


----------



## Milky

Can anyone give me the details of where and when please so l can pop along ??


----------



## LittleChris

Brilliant. Thoroughly enjoyed the last log you ran with Lee, so look forward to this one as well.


----------



## Smitch

Is this the expo at the Excel centre in London in march?


----------



## Ex-SRD

Yes, Smitch - it's an expo and an IFBB Pro Show

John - thanks for that - we need support of athletes and punters

And yes, your copyrighted phrase 'Battle of Britain' is noted: you'll see this in my vid interview with Shaun JT which will be released virally early this week!


----------



## stow

Now then John.

Good luck then, hope you're well.

Stow


----------



## Gumball

Will be keeping my eyes on this... big fan of John's so best of luck!


----------



## GAV200

just got back from training legs with john the workout was very hard as always , this is how it went

lying leg curls 3 warm up sets then 1 all out working set with forced reps

standing leg curls 1 working set

stiff dead lifts 1 w/up 1 working set

leg extensions 3 w/ups 1 working set

leg press 1 w/up 1 working set

s/m sqauts 1 w/up 1 working set

lunges 2 sets

AT this point we was finished off !!!!!!

Its funny at the mo every time i see john he is getting tighter but seems to be growing as well !!! must be all the carbs lol .


----------



## John Hodgson

Yes Gav it was a good leg session, hit it just right. Just so the rest know, Gav didn't do the lunges he ran out of time.....yeh course you did pal:lol:

All is going steady and my morning weight is around 207lbs pre breakfast. Cardio now upto 2 x 40 min sessions on the treadmill at a speed of 6.6kph and a 3.5% incline.

Food still as above basically, went and had a Nando's on Sunday double chicken on a pitta and large fries and ketchup....Bloody Luvly.

Everything basic simple and coming in nicely with plenty of room to manoeuvre, as I'm on a good 360-370g carbs a day.

Hi to Lock and Stow been a long time gents and to everyone whos posted. As I said any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## hermie07

hi john will be watching this thread with interest, cant wait for the 202 show down gonna be awesome so good luck to you and all that are competing.

in this journal are you gonna be putting any pics up like weekly of fortnightly for comparisons??


----------



## John Hodgson

No I wont be putting loads of pics up, I feel it will be best to keep you all updated and how progress is going but no comparisson pics. Make sure your there for the show to see us all on stage. Anyone can look good stood on their own but it all changes once in the line up and as you said the 202 is going to be awesome.

I may post the pic up from time to time whilst training or relaxing after a workout give a little peek but not too much. Just out of interest can someone expalin how I upload a pic?


----------



## Milky

Go into advanced post then its on the attachement bit mate...


----------



## Jacko89

Hi John, good luck with prep. I can't wait till the BGP it will be amazing to see a pro show in the UK.


----------



## supercell

Best of luck John. I'm sure people will learn a lot from a true professional like yourself and your no nonsense approach to contest dieting.....Keeping it simple really is the way forward mate!!! I'll be popping up to Evolution next week so I'm sure we will have a good catch up then mate. All the very best for the next 7 weeks......Exciting times!!! 

J


----------



## John Hodgson

Hi James good to hear from you and look forward to seeing you. Yeh you've known me for too long, honest, basic and simple (no comments please) thats my approach and has been the principle of the great Dorian Yates and well enough said. I am close friends with Dorian and have had many conversations over the yrs and he has always said people just want to complicate things.....Basics work trust me there is no secret, you train balls to the wall and then heres the hard bit eat a quality diet consistently. These two principles will deliver maximum results for anyone its just not so easy to do consistently yr in yr out.

Anyway heres a pic of me taken today just after a chest workout.


----------



## defdaz

How Wiiiiide?!

Amazing looking gym too John, I can't believe how much empty floor I can see, I wouldn't know what to do with myself!! :lol:


----------



## GM-20

looking good John.

i remember buying your dvda few years ago when i first started.

great advice and a good watch also.


----------



## supercell

And smiling too mate, which we do like!!!!! Nice and lean already there John but to be fair I would expect nothing less from 'Mr Condition!!' ;-)

J


----------



## John Hodgson

Sir James I want to enjoy it, no self inflicted pressure like the old days, them days are long gone. Doesn't mean theres no fire in the belly, just want to enjoy the whole process. training is good and smiling and having a giggle along the way I just switch on come my working set. Diet well thats a piece of cake (well no cake lol). I am just about to have my treat meal for the wk no Nando's this time, I want something different so going to make Spag Bol with fresh pasta and Garlic bread.

Upped my cardio as of today and its now as follows: 2 sessions one before B/fast and another late evening, where I fast walk on treadmill at 6.6 kph on 3.5% incline for 40 mins then drop incline to 0% and keep speed the same for another 10 mins so total of 50 mins per session.


----------



## Milky

Very refreshing post that John.

Nice to hear its not all about punishment...


----------



## John Hodgson

Oh how good was that Spag Bol even though I cooked it myself and half a garlic bread (pizza base type). I thought I'll have a quarter of the garlic bread then it started to speak to me "Go on you know you want to" so thought sod it I'll have another quarter. I am absolutely still starving could eat it all again lol!!

Oh well another cardio session to look forward to later.


----------



## Milky

John Hodgson said:


> Oh how good was that Spag Bol even though I cooked it myself and half a garlic bread (pizza base type). I thought I'll have a quarter of the garlic bread then it started to speak to me "Go on you know you want to" so thought sod it I'll have another quarter. I am absolutely still starving could eat it all again lol!!
> 
> Oh well another cardio session to look forward to later.


Bet its not as good as mine !!

Your cardio sounds interesting mate, really struggle with cardio TBH and admire anyone who can do it.


----------



## Rotsocks

Great to have another journal from an IFBB Pro.

Like your approach and will be following with interest.

All the best with the prep and the show.


----------



## big silver back

Its great that pro's like yourself and James take the time to post, gives us mere mortals a good insight to how you do it. Great stuff!!


----------



## kingy_88

good luck with the prep mate.

Who do you have your turkey and beef, is it dry or do you have some kind of sauce or herbs/spices.

I am aiming to lose a some poundage as of tomorrow and i really struggle to get dry meat down. Do you have any advice to help.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Gumball

"Who do you have your turkey and beef, is it dry or do you have some kind of sauce or herbs/spices."

John's old DVD covers all this really well, and although a few years old now its still a winner.


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey my 2nd favourite 202er!!! Looking fabulous....as expected! xxx


----------



## John Hodgson

Turkey and beef is dry but hey its no problem. I use some salt and pepper with the beef and sprinkle garlic onto my turkey and might have small amount of ketchup if I fancy it. When you are dieting and doing cardio trust me your metabolism goes into over drive and you dont even think about the food being dry. That being said having a little sauce to SLIGHTLY coat it wont do you any harm you got to enjoy your food.

Tan what can I say love, just dont tell Paul lol. Hope your both well x


----------



## ElfinTan

We're ace...as ever! Really looking forward to the GP and seeing you all on stage together....legendary!


----------



## Ex-SRD

I must say, it's great to have the support from all you folks


----------



## sceptic13

John Hodgson said:


> .......I want to enjoy it, no self inflicted pressure like the old days, them days are long gone. Doesn't mean theres no fire in the belly, just want to enjoy the whole process.


Hi John. I'm interested to know if anything in particular has brought about this change in you? Did you fall out of love with bodybuilding for a while and, if so, why?

BTW best of luck with the prep.

Terry


----------



## kingy_88

John Hodgson said:


> Turkey and beef is dry but hey its no problem. I use some salt and pepper with the beef and sprinkle garlic onto my turkey and might have small amount of ketchup if I fancy it. When you are dieting and doing cardio trust me your metabolism goes into over drive and you dont even think about the food being dry. That being said having a little sauce to SLIGHTLY coat it wont do you any harm you got to enjoy your food.


Thanks for the reply mate. i think i can manage the beef because it doesn't tend to dry out like chicken and turkey does but i really struggle to get chicken down now but i think for me a little sauce wont hurt.


----------



## stevie flynn

John, met u once, years ago not long after you turned pro, you came to the gym where i used to train and did a bit of q&a...ernie and kerry were with u.. never forget how down to earth you were..after the seminar you peeled off and hit a few shots for everyone.. you looked superb..

all the very best to you john for the gp... 

steve


----------



## John Hodgson

Terry thats a good question mate. I think I look back and see where I once was, bodybuilding can consume you and it does with many, it did with me especially the first 10yrs. I think with age comes wisdom and the ability to see the greater picture. It used to mean everything to me and especially when you have no responsibilites the world is about you. The best thing to happen to me as a person was when I became a dad and from there I believe I have become a better person. There have been times over the yrs where I have questioned is it worth it etc as Bodybuilding is very demanding physically, mentally and emotionally but Bodybuilding has been a positive in my life and I have to date had many great experiences and also made some very good friends. Its also made me into the person I am today. I am an honest, integral, truthful person with a big heart...what you see is what you get lol.

Just to elaborate a little, I feel that it is good to sometimes switch off and have breaks so the body and mind can rest and recharge the fire. Ronnie Coleman when he competed used to have 2-3 months off from the gym after his Mr Olympias I even spoke to him about it. Jay Cutler had a fair break after his last Mr O win as they have put there mind and body through a lot so time to recharge is their goal. Dorian used to have a 2 week holiday after his Mr O's and thats what I tend to aim for. I have in the past trained flat out for 6 wks then eased back for 2-3weeks and took a total week off training to help recovery for my next full on phase of heavy training, this works well.

As an update this morning my bodyweight was 206lbs so creeping down steadily. My cardio I have cut back to 2 x 45 min session the last 5 mins with no incline. Training is going well so will enjoy it while I can before I probably hit that energy wall where your legs feel like lead and you are totally zapped. This time round it may not happen as my approach has been different but I wont bank on it.


----------



## sceptic13

John Hodgson said:


> Terry thats a good question mate. I think I look back and see where I once was, bodybuilding can consume you and it does with many, it did with me especially the first 10yrs. I think with age comes wisdom and the ability to see the greater picture. It used to mean everything to me and especially when you have no responsibilites the world is about you. The best thing to happen to me as a person was when I became a dad and from there I believe I have become a better person. There have been times over the yrs where I have questioned is it worth it etc as Bodybuilding is very demanding physically, mentally and emotionally but Bodybuilding has been a positive in my life and I have to date had many great experiences and also made some very good friends. Its also made me into the person I am today. I am an honest, integral, truthful person with a big heart...what you see is what you get lol.
> 
> Just to elaborate a little, I feel that it is good to sometimes switch off and have breaks so the body and mind can rest and recharge the fire. Ronnie Coleman when he competed used to have 2-3 months off from the gym after his Mr Olympias I even spoke to him about it. Jay Cutler had a fair break after his last Mr O win as they have put there mind and body through a lot so time to recharge is their goal. Dorian used to have a 2 week holiday after his Mr O's and thats what I tend to aim for. I have in the past trained flat out for 6 wks then eased back for 2-3weeks and took a total week off training to help recovery for my next full on phase of heavy training, this works well.
> 
> As an update this morning my bodyweight was 206lbs so creeping down steadily. My cardio I have cut back to 2 x 45 min session the last 5 mins with no incline. Training is going well so will enjoy it while I can before I probably hit that energy wall where your legs feel like lead and you are totally zapped. This time round it may not happen as my approach has been different but I wont bank on it.


Thank you John. That's a refreshingly mature approach to bodybuilding. Though my bodybuilding achievements are humbled by your own, I have lived the lifestyle enough to know that it can place unreasonable demands on those around you, particularly those closest to you. Maintaining a balance to life and keeping bodybuilding in perspective is not only the way to a happier life but we might also find, like you, that we actually end up enjoying it more!


----------



## John Hodgson

Today had a visit from one of Britains finest BB and fellow competitor in the 202 lb class Jame Llewellin. We had a real good chat and what I like about James he is an honest down to earth guy. Just discussing how good the show and what an event its going to be.

Speaking with his friend who is doing the filming for his new DVD and put some ideas his way....Run in to the BGP 202 "The Battle of Britain" how good will that be, interviews maybe arrange all to come to my gym what fun and interest would that generate. I showed him footage of the short documenary I did with Channel M forgot how good a job they did, brought a lump to my throat


----------



## Jacko89

Great video there mate, you come across as being very cool :cool2:


----------



## L00NEY

enjoyed that video mate, you seem very down to earth


----------



## John Hodgson

Glad you enjoyed the vid guys. Just to update you my morning weight is now between 204-205 so coming down steadily with 6 wks to go. Neil Hill stayed over last nite with Brandon Curry he's a nice guy. Me and Neil we are very good friends and his opinion was inline with mine (surprise, surprise) and reckons I have about 8lbs at the most to lose. Neil told me to be careful and not get too carried away as he knows me all too well regards pushing the condition boundaries.

Training same as ever heavy and hard (what gets you there keeps you there IMO). Now off to do my second cardio session for today!!

Keep spreading the word guys and girls for the show.


----------



## suliktribal

They don't call you Mr Condition for nowt!


----------



## micky07

I shall be following and learning. Good luck and cheers for sharing the journey.


----------



## Galtonator

John your a legend and your dvd is still one of the best. Great that your on here. Very honest journal for one of the best


----------



## Milky

Added your vid to my favourites John for when l cant be ar*ed training.....just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## Ex-SRD

John Hodgson said:


> *
> Keep spreading the word guys and girls for the show**.*


 You heard the man!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

great thread, followed you for years, good luck..


----------



## John Hodgson

Had treat meal yesterday of rib eye steak with oven chips followed by Hagen Daz ice cream (sensible portion of course).

Today weight 204lbs empty so no rebound.

Cardio now 2 x 45 mins straight on treadmill at 6.6kph on 4% incline.

All is on track, getting harder and sharper. Just over 5 wks....hungry all the dam time and thats with still taking in a good 350-370g carbs.

Starting to feel a little tired but thats only to be expected but overall still good and main thing is I am enjoying the prep (at the moment) ask me this in another 3 weeks and it might be different :laugh:


----------



## OJay

How do you feel the cheat meals effect you? Do you believe that they are vital In contest prep? To boost the metabolism again?


----------



## John Hodgson

Hi Ojay

Cheat meal doens't effect me as its not an excuse to go mad/overboard. It's more for mental release and to be honest it wouldn't bother me if I didnt have one as I have done this in the past, but why not if you can. I believe many people simply use cheat meals as an excuse to binge and end up messing up their prep. You see I firmly believe that the mind is your biggest weapon in BB. Dieting and getting in real contest condition seperates the men from the boys LOL. Also it doesnt have to take its toll on you if you know what you are doing, take me for example. This time I have set out to do plenty of cardio but kept my food up and with this approach I have plenty of options open. This way your metabolism is always going to be working there is no way it can slow down. Thats why during the last 2 weeks I tend to have to pull back on cardio to slow things down as I like to be ready by this point and cruise in.

Just so people know I will be offering my personal services regards consultations (trouble shooting training programmes, nutrition etc), personal one to one training sessions, I can also work with small groups say upto 3-4 max. I have been told that I dont push myself enough in this area and with all my experince its crazy (other peoples words!!) so I have taken note and hence this announcement. No I am not cheap but you get what you pay for. If interested just send me an email to [email protected] for prices but please note I will be starting offering the above after the BGP is out of the way and it will be subject to availability.


----------



## OJay

Thanks for your reply I want to be able to afford a helping hand for next competition season, can't this one so got to make do with what I got, this will be the first time I will be adding a cheat in will be interesting to see the difference it makes to the dieting 

Good luck!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Can i ask why you have the apple John with your recover drink..

Also do you still use the pro pep and pro recover as your supps


----------



## John Hodgson

I have an apple because I like them and it provides me with some fructose. I have varied my useage of supps over the year and tried a number of different ones.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Good to see you John, best of luck with the training (this is Ash if it wasnt obvious  )


----------



## John Hodgson

As of this morning weight 202.5 lbs so since last Thursday lost 1.5lbs. Face has sunk in a lot over course of this week, just got to keep tabs on things as still 5wks to go but aim to get down to 196lbs at most I reckon. Absolutely starving and thats how it should be and still on a good 370g carbs. Cardio 2 x 45 mins but night session last couple of nights has been 40 mins. Thats about it really folks.


----------



## OJay

Sounds like you have everything under control and going to plan, nice work John keep it up


----------



## Rob68

Just one thing that bothers me john,when you click on the link to your video the 3rd video down on the right is a bout robberies round manchester and suspect caught on camera

how come this comes up related to your name? :whistling: :laugh::laugh:

Glad alls going well for you 

Rob


----------



## John Hodgson

Update this morning weight was 201.6lbs at 7.30am. Had a small cup of coffee then went to the toilet and reweighed myself and weight was 201lbs (gives meaning to the term Full of Sh*t). Main thing is I have lost 3lbs in a week so need to slow things down with 5wks to go so will pull back on cardio this wk to 2 sessions of 30 mins at a pace of 6kph still on incline of 4% and see where I am in a wks time.

There will be a bit of footage of me training taken from Friday just gone which will be loaded to you tube. It was filmed by my good friend and gym member Neil Cooper who has pieced it all together. Plus there is a brief interview he did with me. Neil has a good website him and his brother built and its really informative. Cant thank Neil and Phil enough they are really true genuine guys.

Neil & Phils website - http://www.coopersguns.com/


----------



## John Hodgson

This morning weight was 202.6lbs lol?? Don't know. why but no worries. I have decided to keep cardio at same pace and incline but for 30 mins twice a day. Today had my treat meal at Nando's double chicken wrap, large fries and corn on cob.

Here are the you tube clips as promised

Training clip http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnHodgsonIFBBPRO#p/a/u/1/NdmjfPC6IoI

Interview with Neil Cooper - http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnHodgsonIFBBPRO#p/a/u/0/lshCyhYCHCc

Apologies to James Collier I called you Jason sorry mate! Hope you like them.


----------



## Heat01

Hi John,

Your interview states it has been removed mate..?

Saw the clip of your training video, looking good! i see your still shifting heavy poundages on there, wondered at what point would you (if you do) back off from pushing the limits..?

Cheers

Ian.


----------



## John Hodgson

Ian

Thanks for that Neil had to alter something so the link had changed so altered it and it will direct you to it. Regards the training I am feeling strong especially today after my Nandos yesterday. I will just keep going as I believe what gets you there keeps you there. Perhaps with 3wks to go I will just go to failure but again depends on my energy levels and how I feel.


----------



## OJay

Great video John cheers for posting it looking good condition and bang on track as you say


----------



## Nine Pack

Just had a look at John in our studio at Evolution. I won't say too much but John has made a significant change to his physique in recent months. It improves his aesthetics massively & I for one can't wait to see this show. All the Brit 202's going head to head, and several of them my very good friends. It'll be ferocious. :devil2:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Good stuff cheers for the vids


----------



## John Hodgson

Update, today morning weight 201lbs went for a coffee cooked up food for the day went toilet and reweighed and was 200.4lbs so all is on track. Cardio 2 x 30min sessions before breakfast and approx 8pm. Food still same, training is good. Legs today great!!

Regards RJ 68 comment on crime....officer I know nothing. Seriously nothing relating to me, the only thing I may pinch is the odd sweet from the pick and mix now and then lol.


----------



## OJay

Do you eat after cardio in the evening John? I know some people do their last evening session after last meal immediately before bed, do you benefit from doing it earlier?


----------



## John Hodgson

If you go to my first post I list my full diet. I do cardio at night before meal 5 & 6. Remember its all about keeping things simple, people like to complicate issues and others just want to sound clever!! Simple Peeps!!

Just finished legs...glad thats out of the way. In all fairness it was a good workout considering only 4 weeks to the show and the shape I'm in. Just goes to prove you dont have to be dragging your feet whilst dieting for a show, yes might get a little tired but overall feel good. Paul saw me and felt had 3 lbs to go and was tlaking with Neil Hill on phone in general (he was asking how things were going) and he told me to be careful not get carried away, he knows me too well. I must admit this has been my best run in enjoyment wise and mentally, this is down to me not thinking and really being relaxed about it all. Whatever happens, happens I just want to be my best and enjoy the event, then have a good laugh after it all....I my even have a drink or two :beer: Well maybe a vodka or two!!


----------



## OJay

Sorry John I asked the question whilst doing my post workout cardio didn't even think of checking previous pages to see the answer


----------



## Ashcrapper

John Hodgson said:


> If you go to my first post I list my full diet. I do cardio at night before meal 5 & 6. Remember its all about keeping things simple, people like to complicate issues and others just want to sound clever!! Simple Peeps!!
> 
> Just finished legs...glad thats out of the way. In all fairness it was a good workout considering only 4 weeks to the show and the shape I'm in. Just goes to prove you dont have to be dragging your feet whilst dieting for a show, yes might get a little tired but overall feel good. Paul saw me and felt had 3 lbs to go and was tlaking with Neil Hill on phone in general (he was asking how things were going) and he told me to be careful not get carried away, he knows me too well. I must admit this has been my best run in enjoyment wise and mentally, this is down to me not thinking and really being relaxed about it all. Whatever happens, happens I just want to be my best and enjoy the event, then have a good laugh after it all...*.I my even have a drink or two * :beer: * Well maybe a vodka or two!!*


steady on!


----------



## supercell

Hey mate,

Glad to hear things are all on track John, I think we are all super relaxed for this show mate. Something to be said for competing on home soil without the 20+ hours of travelling I have done for my last 3 shows!!

I was around 197 today and around 4lb to come off so I'm just chipping away and for the first time in ages my cardio hasn't exceeded 45 mins!! I actually have a pair of legs this time around lol!!

To be on stage along side you will be an honour mate. Keep going buddy, we know you will be razor sharp.....thats a given!!!

Jx


----------



## kernowgee

Great stuff, brilliant to see people working to build the sport rather than taking what they can, this is what we need to sell to the greater world, very impressive interview John hodgson


----------



## Fantom

Thank you guys without you there would be no Grand Prix!! Best of luck for the last 4 weeks.................... 

See you all there!!!

Si Fan


----------



## John Hodgson

James what can I say such kind words from a good friend thank you. I am glad to see your relaxed to its the only way, for me its more a case of simply enjoying the whole process. As I said in an earlier post the stress and strains I placed on myself was when I was much younger and it felt like it was the B all and end all. Its only in the latter yrs that I realise that balance is the real key to inner success and enjoyment.

Had Nando's last nite same as last wkk but had an even bigger portion of chips, when they came with the meal I mentioned I got more chips last time so the brought me another plate oh what joy lol!! Its fuelled me for my back work out which will be at 11am so must dash. Weight today was 202.6 bit of rebound but getting sharper just a case of being careful as everyone keeps telling me. Cardio still 2 x 30 mins at 6.6kph on 4% incline and carbs havent dropped around 370g a day (yesterday was over 400g).

Simon without you and the other guys we wouldn't have such a great event and as i said in my interview and am genuinely more driven by being at the BGP to support the show and help make it a special occassion not to be missed. Less than 4 wks now just keep on rolling!!


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck for the show John. I got my tickets about a month ago(row BB) should see every striation, lol. You are right, we should all be supporting this show as bodybuilding fans to ensure we have more of these British held events for the future. By the way, I train your style with one brutal working set per exercise and it definately helps with growth and recovery, especially for old 44 year old gym rats like myself.

Anyway good luck for the show and let's hope all the Brits put on a great showing.


----------



## ticmike

Was lucky enough to be in the gym when John was doing his back today and gotta say John, you are looking very good shape.

Think the show are gonna be in for a treat.


----------



## John Hodgson

Thanks Ticmike. The main thing is I am enjoying it still even though its starting to pinch a bit if you get my meaning but thats only to be expected. My weight has levelled out around 201-201.6lbs so today upped cardio slightly to 45mins in morning and 35mins in evening so an increase of 20mins total. Still a little bit to go but not a great deal. Nearly there now only just over 3 weeks.


----------



## John Hodgson

Weight this morning 201.2lbs. Got a small shot of coffee cooked some turkey and then went to toilet before morning cardio session. Re-weighed and was 200.6lbs so steady away as they say. Cardio as above training legs today. Food still the same as at the beginning but just for recap here it is:

My special BCAA powder mix prior to cardio (morning cardio 8am) and immediately after.

9am Breakfast: 100g oats, 1 banana, Mix Blend of Protein (45-50g protein)

Train at 11am: Coffee plus BCAA mix as above before train

12 miday: Recover drink, 1 apple plus BCAA mix

13.30-14.00: 100g Brown Rice (uncle Bens wholegrain), 100g cooked turkey, 90g cooked beef, broccoli

17.00: 100g Brown Rice (uncle Bens wholegrain), 100g cooked turkey, 90g cooked beef, broccoli

Evening cardio at approx 19.30

20.00: 100g oats, scrambled eggs 6 whites with 2 yolks, 25g protein from mix blend of protein

11.00: 100g turkey and 25g protein from mix blend of protein, teaspoon of pure natural peanut butter.

Taking a fish oil cap with each meal.

Drink plenty can be plain water or a mixture of sugar free cordial with small amount of diet lemonade and water.


----------



## stow

Are you still using Pro-Pep John?


----------



## John Hodgson

I have used a number of different makes throughout the yr as I mentioned, Gaspari's Myofusion and of course my favourite Pro Peptide. I am currently using the Mint Choc Pro Peptide and must admit its absolutely fab, I'm a big Mint Choc fan and the flavour is spot on tastes like Mint Aero. I must admint when I was at CNP I did say then it would be a great flavour to introduce, well at long last they have it and everyone I know who has tried it loves it. The product itself is fantastic and I have used it for many years. I will be working on my own Protein powder regards my nutrition venture and it will be spot on but I will always say positive things where Pro Peptide is concerned its a great product.


----------



## stow

gotta agree. The mint choc chip is a bit moreish!

Stow


----------



## John Hodgson

Just an update folks I am basically ready with 3 wks to go my bodyweight this morning 199.8lbs, will go down to 198lbs max after I sent pic to Neil Hill my good pal just to see what he thought and his words were F*cking Rock Hard, dont you dare go below 198lbs!! never shy with his words, straight talker just like me. Paul Booth looked at me this morning to and said your ready and to be careful, so I will keep cardio the same 45mins in morning and 35 mins evening at 6.6kph on 4% incline but will be adding another 60g carbs into diet in last meal before bed and see what happens by weekend, so total carbs for the day approx 420-430g but boy do I need them. Dont want to change to much but feel that by adding some food in I will still lose bodyfat and not at the expense of muscle. Strength has been good throughout and mentally its been a doddle, really enjoyed my prep and thanks to everyone who has been supporting me!! My mind set before it all began was simply to enjoy the journey and thats the real key to inner success for me. Looking forward to the show and no matter what happens its going to be a great event.

PS we are having a seminar with Branch Warren at my gym Evolution Gym on Thursday the 24th March, starts 7pm, tickets priced £15 have hired a room above the gym and there will be seating for approx 200 people plus standing.


----------



## stow

come on then, put a pic up to show your condition


----------



## John Hodgson

John Hodgson said:


> No I wont be putting loads of pics up, I feel it will be best to keep you all updated and how progress is going but no comparisson pics. Make sure your there for the show to see us all on stage. Anyone can look good stood on their own but it all changes once in the line up and as you said the 202 is going to be awesome.
> 
> I may post the pic up from time to time whilst training or relaxing after a workout give a little peek but not too much. Just out of interest can someone expalin how I upload a pic?


Stow I have already addressed this in an earlier post at the beginning, please see above. Hope you understand but I'd like to see as many people get to support the show and see all of us onstage thats where it counts. You'll just have to trust not me but what the rest are saying.


----------



## Guest

hi john, you're a true inspiration to young bodybuilders mate, great representative for the sport and i know you'll do everyone proud on the day! ive been a fan of yours since watching your dvd (saw you at the beck theatre in hayes a few years ago but didnt get a chance to speak to you)

you're diet looks great but is there a reason why its so low in fats as opposed to carbs?

best of luck mate, will be there cheering you on.


----------



## John Hodgson

Ricky thanks for such kind words and this is more meaningful to me knowing I have a positive influence on people, this is the ultimate compliment. If you are at the BGP and see me please introduce yourself and say hello.

Regards the fats I do still have them as I am having 250g (uncooked weight) lean red meat a day, 2 yolks and peanut butter plus 6 EFA caps a day. I am not a big believer in over doing fats and apply logic from where my diet was prior to contest dieting. I was on an intake of 450-500g of carbs a day in the off season, with minimal cardio. If you go back to the beginning of this thread you can see how I have progressed by taking steady steps to lose bodyfat, by starting with 2 cardio sessions a day of 25mins per session and then going from there, without cutting too much from my food.

Remember its about taking a step back and looking at the whole picture/plan you have been following in the off seasoon and work things out logically from there to lose bodyfat whilst conserving your hard earned muscle.


----------



## stow

yeh fair enough. I won't be there but I'll see the pics afterwards

S


----------



## oaklad

I can honestly say from seeing John today that he is in great shape for a few weeks out and still training hard and heavy


----------



## smurphy

Good luck with the show john, are you confident you can keep the condition you are in for another 3 weeks?


----------



## blackbeard

Good luck mate,nice to see you're right near the weight limit,always a good start.Only a dwarf can out mass you now.


----------



## John Hodgson

Condition is not a problem and I aint going to all of a sudden start eating cakes, pies, chocolate and stop training LOL! Just a case of steady away and carrying on what I'm doing plain and simple as that.

Oaklad I knew you were spying on me LOL. At least you got a glimpse and I am happy with how its all gone and kept my strength up as well. I am starting to feel it pinch a bit more but again thats to be expected when you get to this level of conditioning as it comes with the territory.

Only a dwarf can outmass me eh, trying telling that to everyone who takes the **** and calls me one, I thought I was one.


----------



## Nine Pack

John's mindset has been brilliant throughout his prep & I think it's something a lot of guys could learn from. We often see people getting cranky & complaining about being tired & hungry etc etc when dieting for a show & it's a shame. They lose sight of the real reason they are doing it & in the process miss out on enjoying the journey. We do this because we love it, so don't forget that as things start to get tough. Embrace the challenge & enjoy it.

Now both myself & John have been guilty of letting things get to us in the past but I can honestly say, running a business with John & letting him loose on the general public, that he's been an absolute gent all through his diet & the lack of stress shows in his physique as he's fuller, healthier & still tight as a drum.

We're all looking forward to the show & seeing John do what he does best.


----------



## reaper21

John, have seen you compete many times, even back to your Latham's days, and would say that this is the fullest I have seen you (and that goes for the Brit finals at Wembley when you tried your hand at over 90 Kgs). Condition has never been a problem for you over the years, but possibly over-dieting and losing the fullness has been, so been really interesting to see you take this back to basics. You seem to have not over-complicated things, just gone about your business in having consistency in nutrition, training and cardio to make the week by week adjustments, and surely this should be a lesson for all who want to show, and also for those who do show and use a myriad of assisting supplements (??)

Have tried to use same approach after talking to you in Evolution, and dropped 2lb a week, every week since Jan 01. Like you say, it's not been a hardship and am enjoying seeing the changes. Not sure I'm gonna drag my ageing @ss back on stage ever again, just seem to enjoy the prep more than I do the show, more as a personal challenge.

Best of luck, hope you get the result you are looking for. Hopefully you are bringing the best packaged John Hodgson that you have ever presented before, and that in itself is a hell of a result.


----------



## stow

Nine Pack said:


> John's mindset has been brilliant throughout his prep & I think it's something a lot of guys could learn from. We often see people getting cranky & complaining about being tired & hungry etc etc when dieting for a show & it's a shame. They lose sight of the real reason they are doing it & in the process miss out on enjoying the journey. We do this because we love it, so don't forget that as things start to get tough. Embrace the challenge & enjoy it.
> 
> Now both myself & John have been guilty of letting things get to us in the past but I can honestly say, running a business with John & letting him loose on the general public, that he's been an absolute gent all through his diet & the lack of stress shows in his physique as he's fuller, healthier & still tight as a drum.
> 
> We're all looking forward to the show & seeing John do what he does best.


I genuinely believe that stress during diet doesn't just have a small effect, it has a massive one.

You cannot control the rate at which cortisol metabolises lean tissue, but you can reduce the levels of adrenaline and cortisol by de-stressing and being chilled about it, whuich sometimes only comes with experience or circumstances.

Stow


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers guys. It really is a case of back to basics and looking at it all logically which is what I did, see my first posts on this thread as i detailed what i set out to do.

This morning weight had dropped to 198.8 and felt that this would happen as can feel my metabolic rate reving up and this is with an added 300cals into my last meal from 80g oats. I cut my morning cardio session as of this morning from 45 mins to 30 mins so steady away as I have been saying. Trained legs today and strength was good so cannot complain, just each day get a little more tired which is only to be expected. Not long now basically 2 weeks:whistling:


----------



## Jacko89

Your a total freak of nature John!! Totally jealous of your metabolism and dieting on that many carbs lol but very very good work mate. I can't wait to see everyone at stage at the BGP


----------



## John Hodgson

Jacko its no freak of nature it really is knowing what to do properly, so many people just get wrong advise and as I have said consistently look at everything logically. I cannot understand how people go so low on carbs and expect to hold onto muscle whilst losing fat it just doesnt go hand in hand. People who end up on silly low carbs have got it all wrong!!

As I mentioned in an earlier post I will be offering my personal services regards personal one to one training, diet consultations etc subject to availability and can be contacted via my email for prices etc [email protected]

I see so many people offering their help but only a select few I know really do know what they are doing....Just because someone is a competitive BB doesnt mean they know what to do TRUST ME!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

All sounds good John.

Will you be carb depleting and loading or just carbing up steadily for the last week?


----------



## John Hodgson

Good Question Rotsocks I have done it both ways over my career to date. My thoughts are this now, why mess around drastically if your on the money so I intend on cruising in stopping all cardio and workouts by the weds before the show. This will give me 2-3 full days of taking it easy and resting up and as my carbs are at approx 420g a day at the moment I will probably have an intake of around 500-550g a day for the last 2 days just to give me a little lift in fullness. The day of the show the show isnt until the evening 7pm so can assess what to do on the day, but will just keep foods the same as happy with how I look and getting a good pump.

I may and I say may depending on how I feel on the show day approx 3-4hrs before hitting the stage have a small treat meal of steak and chips with small piece of cake but thats to be decided. If not on Saturday then I will more than likely have a small treat meal on the Sunday for the evening show, then again I might not lol.


----------



## Guest

John Hodgson said:


> Ricky thanks for such kind words and this is more meaningful to me knowing I have a positive influence on people, this is the ultimate compliment. If you are at the BGP and see me please introduce yourself and say hello.
> 
> Regards the fats I do still have them as I am having 250g (uncooked weight) lean red meat a day, 2 yolks and peanut butter plus 6 EFA caps a day. I am not a big believer in over doing fats and apply logic from where my diet was prior to contest dieting. I was on an intake of 450-500g of carbs a day in the off season, with minimal cardio. If you go back to the beginning of this thread you can see how I have progressed by taking steady steps to lose bodyfat, by starting with 2 cardio sessions a day of 25mins per session and then going from there, without cutting too much from my food.
> 
> Remember its about taking a step back and looking at the whole picture/plan you have been following in the off seasoon and work things out logically from there to lose bodyfat whilst conserving your hard earned muscle.


thanks for the reply john, really appreciate it. i will definitely see you at the BGP and say hello. thats great advice regarding adjusting diet, i met dorian yates at the beck theatre and he said something similar (that he reduced 500 cals from his maintenance and took it from there). its great to see a top bb taking time out from contest prep to explain methods and offer advice, best of luck mate.


----------



## hsmann87

John, excellent journal mate. Really enjoyed reading it. Wishing you the best of luck on the weekend of the 19th. I was at uni in Manchester a couple of years back and visited Evolution gym a few times for some memorable workouts! Very nice gym I must add. Was a little too far from the centre of Manc though to make it my local gym seeing as i didnt have my car with me!

Just got a couple of questions: Re: the day of the show: i've heard a lot of contrasting views from other guys who compete with regards to the "pre stage" meal. Some are quite into having a greasy meal a few hours before jumping on stage whereas some guys have the notion whereby they say "if ive been dieting with clean foods for the past 3-4 months and my body is used to it, why throw some filth into the mix at the last minute?" I understand that people do it for the sodium, carb and fat loading for fullness and energy, but just wanted to get an understanding who you do it personally.

Also, ive seen that quite a few guys who are prepping for a show tend to end their workouts with ab circuits, high rep lower back extensions and bodyweight lunge work to "bring out detail" in those areas. Is that a tecnhique you do/have done? And if so has it had much of an effect?

Cheers.


----------



## John Hodgson

hsmann87 said:


> John, excellent journal mate. Really enjoyed reading it. Wishing you the best of luck on the weekend of the 19th. I was at uni in Manchester a couple of years back and visited Evolution gym a few times for some memorable workouts! Very nice gym I must add. Was a little too far from the centre of Manc though to make it my local gym seeing as i didnt have my car with me!
> 
> Just got a couple of questions: Re: the day of the show: i've heard a lot of contrasting views from other guys who compete with regards to the "pre stage" meal. Some are quite into having a greasy meal a few hours before jumping on stage whereas some guys have the notion whereby they say "if ive been dieting with clean foods for the past 3-4 months and my body is used to it, why throw some filth into the mix at the last minute?" I understand that people do it for the sodium, carb and fat loading for fullness and energy, but just wanted to get an understanding who you do it personally.
> 
> Also, ive seen that quite a few guys who are prepping for a show tend to end their workouts with ab circuits, high rep lower back extensions and bodyweight lunge work to "bring out detail" in those areas. Is that a tecnhique you do/have done? And if so has it had much of an effect?
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers Hsmann and glad you liked the gym, both myself and Paul are very proud of what we have created with Evolution Gym. anyone who fully understands gyms all appreciate how good our place is!!

Regards your questions they are very good points. Re the meal I think it is always best to play same unless you truely know your body. i haveheard many people say I was in shape and then did this and that and it blew it apart. Firstly They were not in great shape because if they were a LITTLE treat meal (like steak, chips and small piece of cake) couldn't destroy it all. However you hit the nail on the head and the most logical approach to take is you have gone the whole distance on good food and if your ready then stay with it plain and simple!!

Your second point is down to personal opinion. Me I'm a plain and simple man, train hard, 4 times a week, Sunday Back, Tuesday Delts traps tris, Weds Legs, Friday Chest Bis.

However for the first time I have incorporated core work into my programme, so on Monday and/or Thursday I do 20 min core work with calfs on one of those days. My former partner Sarah Whitney was the one responsible for bringing my mid section into question and worked a couple of sessions with me and she bust my balls. Fair play Sarahs really good in this dept and with training/diet. Also check out her tanning site for good price on tans and she does very good posing briefs too www.showtimetan.co.uk

So since doing the core sessions my mid section has really transformed and from the side, I no longer have a slight bloat as I was basically breathing through my mid section and now I hold it in especially during cardio.


----------



## lockstock

John Hodgson said:


> Jacko its no freak of nature it really is knowing what to do properly, so many people just get wrong advise and as I have said consistently look at everything logically. I cannot understand how people go so low on carbs and expect to hold onto muscle whilst losing fat it just doesnt go hand in hand. People who end up on silly low carbs have got it all wrong!!
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post I will be offering my personal services regards personal one to one training, diet consultations etc subject to availability and can be contacted via my email for prices etc [email protected]
> 
> I see so many people offering their help but only a select few I know really do know what they are doing....Just because someone is a competitive BB doesnt mean they know what to do TRUST ME!!!


Well said John!

I fitted into that catagory very well until recent times. In the past i would compete and look [email protected] basically because of last minute silly decisions OR my whole prep was totally wrong from start to finish. Knowledge goes a long way in this game!

The two people that i have spoke to the most about dieting are yourself John and that little kid.... Erm, whats his name... James Llewellin :lol:

Its a shame its took me so long to realise that simplicity is ALWAYS the best method.

I can vouch for John's methods and thats why i am mentioning it. If you would like Johns expertise then please wait until after the GP when hes had his crack fix (A.K.A.Hobnobs). Only a few weeks to go :thumbup1:

Glad all is going well John. The Battle of the dwarfs will soon be here!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

John Hodgson said:


> Good Question Rotsocks I have done it both ways over my career to date. My thoughts are this now, why mess around drastically if your on the money so I intend on cruising in stopping all cardio and workouts by the weds before the show. This will give me 2-3 full days of taking it easy and resting up and as my carbs are at approx 420g a day at the moment I will probably have an intake of around 500-550g a day for the last 2 days just to give me a little lift in fullness. The day of the show the show isnt until the evening 7pm so can assess what to do on the day, but will just keep foods the same as happy with how I look and getting a good pump.
> 
> I may and I say may depending on how I feel on the show day approx 3-4hrs before hitting the stage have a small treat meal of steak and chips with small piece of cake but thats to be decided. If not on Saturday then I will more than likely have a small treat meal on the Sunday for the evening show, then again I might not lol.


Thanks for the reply John.

Will be following with interest.


----------



## Jacko89

John Hodgson said:


> Jacko its no freak of nature it really is knowing what to do properly, so many people just get wrong advise and as I have said consistently look at everything logically. I cannot understand how people go so low on carbs and expect to hold onto muscle whilst losing fat it just doesnt go hand in hand. People who end up on silly low carbs have got it all wrong!!
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post I will be offering my personal services regards personal one to one training, diet consultations etc subject to availability and can be contacted via my email for prices etc [email protected]
> 
> I see so many people offering their help but only a select few I know really do know what they are doing....Just because someone is a competitive BB doesnt mean they know what to do TRUST ME!!!


Great reply thanks John.


----------



## reaper21

John, can I ask what protocol do you follow on fluids on the week leading up to the show and on show day itself ?


----------



## John Hodgson

I just keep doing what Im doing if it aint broke dont fix it. I drink a good 5-6 litres a day. As for the show day I just play it by ear theres no exact way but generally sip water as and when I need it. Maybe an hour before hitting the stage drink a good 500ml to a litre of water if feel a little flat as its only going to go inrto the muscle and for the muscle to be full it needs water.


----------



## John Hodgson

John Hodgson said:


> Cheers guys. It really is a case of back to basics and looking at it all logically which is what I did, see my first posts on this thread as i detailed what i set out to do.
> 
> This morning weight had dropped to 198.8 and felt that this would happen as can feel my metabolic rate reving up and this is with an added 300cals into my last meal from 80g oats. I cut my morning cardio session as of this morning from 45 mins to 30 mins so steady away as I have been saying. Trained legs today and strength was good so cannot complain, just each day get a little more tired which is only to be expected. Not long now basically 2 weeks:whistling:


Two weeks out from the day of the show, heres latest update from last update. This morning weight was 199.2lbs so happy with everything as not letting things race away. Cardio is 45mins morn and 30 mins even but may crank evening session to 40-45mins as only a week to go before I pull back and cruise in for the last week. Off to Nandos tonight for my treat meal so will give me extra power for tomorrows back workout.

Hey lock always told you keep it simple, bring on the dwarfs...Just out of interest how many British guys are there in the 202 its not 7 by any chance is it, Hi HO, Hi HO its off to the BGP we go:laugh:

I forgot about the hobnobs fatty, yes a cup of tea and the mother of all dunking biscuits now thats a must!!


----------



## stow

mmmm, spicey rice....


----------



## Nine Pack

John's definetely ready now & bang on the money so like he says, it's just groundhog day till the show now, no sudden changes. It's gonna be one interesting show *indeed*. I was with Paul george the other day & him & John have the same mindset, one which shows their maturity & what seasoned competitors they both are. It's just one of enjoying the journey & being part of a show which will see a line up of 202's we are unlikely ever to see again on one stage! I've never been one for speculating about results so all I will say is that on the day, the best man will win and whomever that may be will have EARNT the victory cos it's gonna be one hell of a battle. None of the guys are resting on their laurels & all will be at the top of their game.

Bring it on!!


----------



## ElfinTan

John Hodgson said:


> Two weeks out from the day of the show, heres latest update from last update. This morning weight was 199.2lbs so happy with everything as not letting things race away. Cardio is 45mins morn and 30 mins even but may crank evening session to 40-45mins as only a week to go before I pull back and cruise in for the last week. Off to Nandos tonight for my treat meal so will give me extra power for tomorrows back workout.
> 
> Hey lock always told you keep it simple, bring on the dwarfs...Just out of interest how many British guys are there in the 202 its not 7 by any chance is it, Hi HO, Hi HO its off to the BGP we go:laugh:
> 
> *I forgot about the hobnobs fatty, yes a cup of tea and the mother of all dunking biscuits now thats a must!*!


Fox's Viennese Swirls....dunking heaven ;0) x


----------



## hsmann87

thanks for reply mate


----------



## lockstock

After a close inspection it turns out that Hobnobs *REALLY* are delicious! :thumbup1:










Especially with a nice cup of tea!










Love you John


----------



## GAV200

I have Just trained with john and i can second what paul says he is ready now !!! Its been pleasure to train with him for his contest prep , only a week and half and its time for the 202 battle of britain bring it on i cant wait !!!!


----------



## supercell

Excellent news. John is always ready early, the only way to be. Then just a question of keeping it simple and cruising in.....See you a week on saturday John and best wishes for the final few days!

J


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers Lock for the hobnob biscuits. Right I take it you will be at the BGP, so for that you owe me a pack of chocolate hobnobs and when you see me I expect my little present of sumptuous delights!!

Thats right James as I have said all along my way is simple & basic and now it's time to cruise in. Good luck to you too my good friend and I will see you in just over a weeks time.

This morning I was 198.6lbs and since my last post I upped my cardio back to 2 x 45mins sessions still same pace/incline just to pull things in a bit, boy are my legs heavy. I am going to assess each day from here until Saturday and then pull back on the cardio as and when I feel necessary, but at the latest it will be Saturday when I will cut back on cardio to one session and take the pace down slightly and this will allow things to settle. I will do my last cardio session on Tuesday or weds and this will give me at least thurs, frid & sat to let everything calm right down and without doing anything different with my food this should fill me out nicely. Currently I am on 430-450g carbs and will probably take this upto 500g by weekend.


----------



## yannyboy

John, I know you like to do one working set per exercise. How soon before the contest would you ease off and when would the last training session be?


----------



## John Hodgson

I think its down to how you feel and have pushed it fairly hard even upto now. However for the last few weeks suggest you take your working set to failure. My last leg training day is usually 10 days out and my last training session will be probably wednesday morning and this will give me nearly 3 days to rest up and allow the carbs I am on already to fill out the body without doing anything drastic. If your on the money which you should be, just ground hog day it and then nothing much can change or go wrong.

Saw my long time friend and former work college and also former fantastic Bodybuilding Champ Scott Gledhill (Great Junior) today. We live not too far but its amazing how you can lose touch, well we caught up as I went to visit him at his gym. Scott had a look at me and said your ready, just take it easy now. So thats another person who knows their stuff telling me I'm ready so guess I am and its nice to hear that from people who know their stuff


----------



## Fantom

Hi John,

Looks like you guys got another 202 competitor joining you guys up there, I trained with Mike Sheridan yesterday (Legs) and he will be dropping down to 202 as he's almost ready with just a few pounds to shift, not fat may i add!!

I haven't seen Mike in 2 weeks and when i saw his face how sunk in in was I knew he was on the money!! I think the 202 will be the most highly anticipated class of the night and the one I will look forward to the most.

Dig deep guys one week to go!! :thumbup1:

All the best

Si Fan


----------



## John Hodgson

Hi Si

Well I think I got the title right "The Battle of Britain" its going to be great to see all past British Champs all together onstage. I agree the 202 class will be the line up many are looking forward to and I am proud to be part of such a line up, this is a piece of history that may never be seen again!!


----------



## John Hodgson

Latest update with one week to go. Past week sleep has been eratic, clock watching every 1-2 hrs but thats to expected I suppose.

My weight this morning was 198.4lbs and after my cardio session was bang on 198lbs (hows that for where I wanted to be...spot on). Cardio was 2 x 45min sessions so cut in half and now reduced to 25mins in morning and 20 mins at night. Food still the same and last cardio session will be either Tuesday evening or Weds morning see how I feel, then I will rest up form there.

Now time to coast in and look forward to a great weekend in one weeks time, looking forward to it!!

Spread the word folks only one week to go.


----------



## steveg

Awesome John, good luck mate!

See ya next weekend pal,

Steve


----------



## rocky666

unbelievable lineup cannot wait. My prediction 1st john hodgson 2nd flex lewis 3rd shaun tavernier. Good luck everyone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hey John. This thread has been a fantastic read so far. Really nice to a guy of your level take time out to update this log and answer questions in such detail. One of the many interesting things I have read so far is your friendship with Dorian Yates. I am a big believer in the High Intensity method, starting with Arthur Jones to Mike Mentzer and then Dorian Yates. I love what Dorian has done to HIT and feel he has really brought it into a state where it has real world application to todays bodybuilders and aspiring bodybuilders.

I notice the split you currently follow is one that Dorian recommends (lately anyway). Have you taken this split due to some of Dorians advice? Or have you come across as this being the most beneficial split? And regarding actuall training style, do you follow a High intensity training method, or another method of training?

Can you give a little information on your actual workout, for example, how many exercises per bodypart, and does this follow a warm up and failure set?

Again, thanks for logging all this information, and good luck.

JP


----------



## John Hodgson

I have always trainined with the principle of one all out set to failure from when I can remember, even before I knew Dorian it just made sense to me. I look at things logically and when I give my all to a working set and I mean my *ALL* then there is no more that can be done. A working set can be extended with negatives, a drop set or rest pause but then thats the signal sent/job done. For details on how I view training etc vist my website www.john-hodgson.com

My training is as follows

Sunday - Back

Monday - Core/abs/calfs

Tuesday - Delts/traps/Triceps

Weds - Hamstring/Quads

Thursday - Core/abs

Friday - Chest/biceps

Saturday - Rest

I trained Back today, meant to hold back but been strong through out my prep so went with how I feel. Just as an example here is what I did:

V-Grip Pulldowns - 2 warm up sets, 1 work set

Bent over rows - 1-2 warm up sets, 1 work set

Dumbell single row - 1 work set

V Bar seated row - 1 warm up set, 1 work set

Wide grip seated row - 1 warm up set, 1 work set

Stiff arm cable pullovers - 1 warm up set, 1 work set

Underarm grip pulldowns to below chest/upper ab - 1 warm up set, 1 work set

Partial Deadlifts (focuson lower back) - 1-2 warm up sets, 1 work set

Hyper Extentions - 1 warm up set, 1 work set

I have added a few extra exercises into my back routine over the past 6 weeks my reason to try and exploit more areas of the back just to see how it goes and will continue with this now. It is important to I stress that you train your muscle NOT your ego, too many people sacrifice form for using too much weight and lose complete sight of why they are training. Form is key to maximise muscle stress and developement IMO!!

My cardio during contest has been laidout throughout this blog. I will be doing cardio most days off season, at least 5 days if not everyday as I function much better and I will be fitter, stronger, hungrier. This will keep my appetite up and allow me to eat extra calories for muscle growth and keep bodyfat levels in check, I dont see the point of putting lots of uneccessary bodyfat/weight on.

Rocky if your right in your predicition I'll buy you a drink a very large drink LOL!! As I said many times during my run in I'm just looking forward to enjoying the show and where the chips lie they lie....I have thoroughly enjoyed my prep this time, cannot believe how strong I have felt and very happy with how I am looking and thats the real victory for me, but hey I'll accept your predicition given the option well who wouldn't if they were me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fantastic response mate. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## rocky666

Lol!! I will hold you to that drink john. Im glad you've been doing all that cardio cos your gona have to be fit for that final posedown its going to be a cracker! Good luck bro


----------



## Mike Gelsei

Enjoy yourself this weekend John! Myself and Leica are looking forward to seeing you up there with the rest of the guys. All the best mate!


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers Mike be great to see you both and everyone else its going to be all round a Fantastic weekend. Just ground hog daying it and clicking heels a bit now LOL!!

Update my weight this morning was 198.6lbs, have pulled cardio back today to a stroll by my standards for 35 mins at pace of 6kph on 3% incline. No cardio in evening just practice posing. Diet upped slightly yesterday from 430g to 450g carbs and will keep the same tomorrow and then go to 550g for thursday & Friday to gently add a lift/fullness without going overboard. All in all job done and thoroughly enjoyed my prep and have learnt so much from my approach this time even after all these yrs. As they say with age comes experience and knowledge well I can testify to that....Am I really 42 surely not:whistling:.

As I mentioned earlier in this blog I will be offering my personal services after the dust has settled, regards one to one training sessions, consultations covering diet/training/psychology and mental approach etc. You can contact me via my email [email protected] for prices.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this blog and hope you have enjoyed an insight to my prep, cheers


----------



## ProPowell

Hey John, all the best for the weekend mate. Can't wait to see you and your freaky condtion back on the British stage.

I'll be cheering for you bro.

Take care

Lee


----------



## smurphy

Good luck this weekend john, thanks for sharing all the training info etc


----------



## John Hodgson

Lee me matey hope your well? I was gutted to hear you wouldn't be up there with us but I do understand the reasons why and you deserved that well earned break. I really appreciate your support my dear fellow it means a lot to me. Look forward to seeing you again it's been too long.

Smurphy your welcome and thanksfor your support.


----------



## hsmann87

really enjoyed reading this log mate. nice to read a basic, simple, no frills log that works really well!

good luck on the weekend. will be down to cheer you on. and thanks for the earlier advice. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

OK....getting slightly giddy now...


----------



## lockstock

Its going to be one hell of a show mate!










Check your post this week, in fact i will mail it to Mr Booth just in case!


----------



## John Hodgson

Last comments before the event folks before we leave for London. Just got food all prepared for the day and just a case of chilling out hard work done, relax as my training partner and good friend Gavin Malone is driving. Travelling with Mum, Aunty Pat, Mike Codling (my very first training partner from my first shows back in 1992-94).

Morning weight bang on 200lbs, dry, ripped, hard and very happy with look, I cannot do any more now. Gavin, Paul Booth and my friend Daz who came to see me last night to wish me the very best, say its the best I have ever been so thats as good as it gets.

I have learnt yet again more on contest prep albeit small adjustments that have made a positive difference. My personal victory has been achieved by simply enjoying my prep, keeping my strength and size up.

So a massive thank you to everyone who has followed my blog and now it's time to simply do what I set out to do.....ENJOY the event and where the chips lie they lie.

Thank you all. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

all the best John looking forward to seeing the pictures of the British guys doing well


----------



## OJay

Good luck John wish I could make it it's been great following your prep on here


----------



## stow

good luck


----------



## ElfinTan

See you later gorgeous man!


----------



## defdaz

Good luck John!


----------



## Guest

best of luck mate


----------



## oaklad

Good luck enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Rotsocks

All the best for the show.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

1ST: Flex Lewis

2ND: John Hodgson

3RD: James Llewellin

4TH: Raul Carrasco-Jimenez

5TH: Shaun Tavernier

6TH: Jerry Ossi

Well done john you looked great up there and seemed by far the most ripped, well done you must be buzzing..


----------



## hsmann87

well done mate


----------



## Milky

Well done John, pleased for you being a local lad...


----------



## OJay

Congratulations John no luck...all hard work and dedication has paid off


----------



## Paulieb

Yeah nice show John well done


----------



## blackbeard

Congratulations..a job well done.


----------



## danny1871436114701

he looked the bollox mate, shredded to the bone tonight, but flex IMO looked the best I ever seen him and better than the bigger guys to

All pictures comparisions on here guys

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/2011-IFBB-British-Grand-Prix-LIVE-report-play-by-play-19th20th-March-m4363444.aspx


----------



## MrO2b

nice work John and on to the Olympia again i hope! it was easy to see how much it meant to you. enjoy- you've earnt it.

cheers.


----------



## oaklad

Congratulations u looked awesome.fully deserved.


----------



## ticmike

Nice one John, 2nd !!!! You looked absolutely shredded, you had muscles where i didn't think they existed !!!


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## big silver back

Great talking to you at the banquet last night John, what a genuinely nice down to earth guy you are mate a pleasure to speak to. Like i said a massive congrats you looked absolutly amazing mate, so inspiring. Olympia here we come!!!!


----------



## Bucknut

John, many congratulations on your placing and ticket to Vegas........you looked blob on last night and IMO Flex wasn't the absolute runaway winner some people near me had him down as.

Enjoy the result and best of luck at the O.


----------



## HTID

john you were brilliant awsome and you done yourself proud man.


----------



## stevie flynn

John, u certainly didnt dissapoint mate....absoloutely sliced and granite hard to the bone.... 2nd place fabulous...

steve


----------



## John Hodgson

I'm back home now and would just like to say a massive thanks to everyone who has given me such compliments on how I looked. The response has been amazinging and my personal victory has been achieved. James Flex Lewis who I know well was a clear winner and he's destined to be the 202lb Mr O no if's or buts in my eyes and to place second to him was a win for me.

I didn't want to post pics so you got full impact of what I would be displaying and hope you understood, wanted to keep things under wraps until the show.

Its now time to try and get some sleep as I haven't slept hardly the past 4 nights severe insomnia. Still saying that I'm back training tomorrow, got a phtoshoot for Flex mag Weds at my gym and we have Branch Warren coming to my gym on Thursday (seminar starts 7pm pay on door £15) and he will be staying at my house with my good mate Neil Hill so will be an interesting day.

Once again thank you all for your support and kind words and glad you liked the finished product....not bad for 42 eh lads!!:laugh:


----------



## Milky

Just looked at your pics mate and l think my exact words were "fu*k me " !!


----------



## Rotsocks

Well done John.

Have enjoyed the journal.

From the pics/videos i have seen you looked fantastic and displayed some amazingly mature muscle.


----------



## bigacb

Well done on the result you looked awesome. Going to come down to the seminar on Thursday so look forward to meeting you. Congrats again!


----------



## Nine Pack

John was far & away the best I have ever seen him & I had a lump in my throat when he was placed 2nd. Absolute granite hard condition & full to bursting, looking even better on the sunday if that was possible. Flex looked absolutely phenominal & deserved the victory. This line up had a representative from many many years of middleweight champions & is something we are unlikely to ever see again. I was thrilled to see my very dear friends John, Paul George & James Llewellin all on stage together at once.

What a brilliant weekend. Neil, James & Simon did a fantastic job & this event will grow from strength to strength I'm sure


----------



## stow

Excellent performance John.

You should be proud.

Stow


----------



## John Hodgson

Top 3 posing routines from the 202 class. I believe all three of us did what I feel a posing routine should be about.

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/contests/11-brit-grand-prix/2993-bgp-top-3-202-flex-lewis-john-hodgeson-and-james-llewelyn-posing-routines.html


----------



## John Hodgson

My last interview which I did 2 days out from the show, unfortunately didn't get the footage in time to upload but here it is.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi John,

Got to say you brought the bacon home on the weekend lol.

As i said in my play-by-play, you were a dark horse coming into the show as you went into hiding prior, but man alive it was worth the wait.

Outstanding conditioning, you must be very very happy.

Cant wait to see you on the Olympia stage!


----------



## Glassback

Well done John - takes some serious work to get up there. Major respect.


----------



## stow

I think the last thing John could be described as was a dark horse!


----------



## stevie flynn

thats the best ive seen james lew since he turned pro..great seeing him in that kinda shape..did 3rd place get him the olympia invite?

steve


----------



## yannyboy

stevie flynn said:


> thats the best ive seen james lew since he turned pro..great seeing him in that kinda shape..did 3rd place get him the olympia invite?
> 
> steve


Top 3 get the Olympia invites.


----------



## Jacko89

Congratulations John. Simply amazing!


----------

